# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چطور ميتونم رتبه تك رقمي در كنكور كسب كنم؟؟؟؟؟

## leda

سلام 

ا :34: 
ببخشين استاد     چطور ميتونم رتبه تك رقمي بيارم؟(امسال پيش تجربي هستم و تابستان رو تقريبا خوب خوندم و 80درصد مطالب پايه رو در تابستان كامل خوندم و تست هاشو حل كردم واسه همه درسا-تا بحال اصلا كلاس  كنكوري نرفتم . متسفانه در شهر ما معلم كنكور خوبي وجود نداره و بايد خودم از كتب تستي استفاده كنم و  همه معلم هاي مدرسمان هم در حد امتحان نهايي درس ميگن با اينكه در مدرسه خاص درس ميخونم-در كل من اين توانايي رو در خودم ميبينم كه بتونم رتبه تك رقمي بيارم اگه درباره نحوه مطالعه كليه و نحوه صحيح برنامه ريزي براي رسيدن به اين هدف را راهنمايي كنين ممنون ميشم-  ميدونم كيفيت مطالعه مهم است ولي حتما براي رسيدن به چنين هدفي با يدهر هفته 80ساعت درس خوند و در كلاس كنكور شركت كرد ؟؟البته من وقتمو خيلي تلف نميكنم  و درس هارو مفهومي و با كيفيت بالا ميخونم ولي نميتونم ساعت مطالعه ام رو به80ساعت برسونم-آزمون گزينه2ثبتنام كرده ام   بااينكه جامعه آماري اش پايينه ولي سوالاش عاليه    آزمون رو تقريبا چطور بزنم اميدواركننده است؟-ميشه راهنمايي كنين كه كلا چطور برنامه ريزي كنم و درس بخونم؟؟ميتونم باياري خدا رتبه خوبي بيارم؟؟
ليدا         از آذربايجان غربي
 :38: 

آقا شايان لطفا نگين كه (سوال تكراري نپرس)

 :2: لطفا سريع تر جواب بدين

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام 
> 
> ا
> ببخشين استاد     چطور ميتونم رتبه تك رقمي بيارم؟(امسال پيش تجربي هستم و تابستان رو تقريبا خوب خوندم و 80درصد مطالب پايه رو در تابستان كامل خوندم و تست هاشو حل كردم واسه همه درسا-تا بحال اصلا كلاس  كنكوري نرفتم . متسفانه در شهر ما معلم كنكور خوبي وجود نداره و بايد خودم از كتب تستي استفاده كنم و  همه معلم هاي مدرسمان هم در حد امتحان نهايي درس ميگن با اينكه در مدرسه خاص درس ميخونم-در كل من اين توانايي رو در خودم ميبينم كه بتونم رتبه تك رقمي بيارم اگه درباره نحوه مطالعه كليه و نحوه صحيح برنامه ريزي براي رسيدن به اين هدف را راهنمايي كنين ممنون ميشم-  ميدونم كيفيت مطالعه مهم است ولي حتما براي رسيدن به چنين هدفي با يدهر هفته 80ساعت درس خوند و در كلاس كنكور شركت كرد ؟؟البته من وقتمو خيلي تلف نميكنم  و درس هارو مفهومي و با كيفيت بالا ميخونم ولي نميتونم ساعت مطالعه ام رو به80ساعت برسونم-آزمون گزينه2ثبتنام كرده ام   بااينكه جامعه آماري اش پايينه ولي سوالاش عاليه    آزمون رو تقريبا چطور بزنم اميدواركننده است؟-ميشه راهنمايي كنين كه كلا چطور برنامه ريزي كنم و درس بخونم؟؟ميتونم باياري خدا رتبه خوبي بيارم؟؟
> ليدا         از آذربايجان غربي
> 
> 
> آقا شايان لطفا نگين كه (سوال تكراري نپرس)
> 
> لطفا سريع تر جواب بدين


با سلام
رتبه ی تک رقمی یا دو رقمی یا هر رتبه ی دیگری مهم نیست!
هر چند اهمیت زیادی در درشته و دانشگاه دارد اما باید این مطلب رو مد نظر داشته باشید که کنکور یک دروازه است به سوی شهری بنام دانشگاه. اگر سطح علمی و پایه شما قوی نباشد در اون شهر به شدددت به مشکل بر میخورید. 
کنکور رو یک پل قرار بدهید و به راحتی و با تلاش مناسب از آن عبور کنید.
نیاز به برنامه ریزی دقیق و حساب شده دارید که در این مورد می توانم بهتون کمک کنم.
همچنین باید پشتکار و امید داشته باشید. 
در قسمت امضا یک سری موارد رو نوشتم که در اون موارد و موارد مشاوره ای می توانم به شما کمک کنم.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Dayi javad

:Yahoo (114): 
تا حالا این سوال شما هم بوده ؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> تا حالا این سوال شما هم بوده ؟


 :Yahoo (110): 

اولش آره :Yahoo (4): 

الان تنها سوالم اینه...5000 بشم پزشکی قبول میشم عایا؟ :Yahoo (21): 

نکنه گند بزنم؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Dayi javad

> اولش آره
> 
> الان تنها سوالم اینه...5000 بشم پزشکی قبول میشم عایا؟
> 
> نکنه گند بزنم؟


پزشکی زابلی جایی قبول شی :Yahoo (4): 

البته دوستی داشتم دانشگاه بجنورد میگفت ی پسره بوده ( البته بومی ) با 4700 پزشکی قبول شده !
راست یا دروغش خدا میدونه!
شاید این طرف میخواسته ب من انگیزه کذب بده  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Wild Rose

> پزشکی زابلی جایی قبول شی
> 
> البته دوستی داشتم دانشگاه بجنورد میگفت ی پسره بوده ( البته بومی ) با 4700 پزشکی قبول شده !
> راست یا دروغش خدا میدونه!
> شاید این طرف میخواسته ب من انگیزه کذب بده


با اینکه میدونم زیاد گند نزدم...اما به بدترین اتفاقها فکر میکنم :Yahoo (21): 
زابل کجاست دیگه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
من به بـم هم فک کردم :Yahoo (110): 

زاهدان :Yahoo (21): 

مامانم البته نمیذاره....چون دخترم.. :Yahoo (21):  برو بابا :Yahoo (110):  من هرجا باشه میرم...تهش قاچاقچی یا معتاد میشم :Yahoo (4): 

آی حرص میخوره :Yahoo (4): )خخخخ

----------


## gallant

فانتزیای اینجور همه داشتیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Brilliant

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط leda


سلام 

ا
ببخشين استاد     چطور ميتونم رتبه تك رقمي بيارم؟(امسال پيش تجربي هستم و تابستان رو تقريبا خوب خوندم و 80درصد مطالب پايه رو در تابستان كامل خوندم و تست هاشو حل كردم واسه همه درسا-تا بحال اصلا كلاس  كنكوري نرفتم . متسفانه در شهر ما معلم كنكور خوبي وجود نداره و بايد خودم از كتب تستي استفاده كنم و  همه معلم هاي مدرسمان هم در حد امتحان نهايي درس ميگن با اينكه در مدرسه خاص درس ميخونم-در كل من اين توانايي رو در خودم ميبينم كه بتونم رتبه تك رقمي بيارم اگه درباره نحوه مطالعه كليه و نحوه صحيح برنامه ريزي براي رسيدن به اين هدف را راهنمايي كنين ممنون ميشم-  ميدونم كيفيت مطالعه مهم است ولي حتما براي رسيدن به چنين هدفي با يدهر هفته 80ساعت درس خوند و در كلاس كنكور شركت كرد ؟؟البته من وقتمو خيلي تلف نميكنم  و درس هارو مفهومي و با كيفيت بالا ميخونم ولي نميتونم ساعت مطالعه ام رو به80ساعت برسونم-آزمون گزينه2ثبتنام كرده ام   بااينكه جامعه آماري اش پايينه ولي سوالاش عاليه    آزمون رو تقريبا چطور بزنم اميدواركننده است؟-ميشه راهنمايي كنين كه كلا چطور برنامه ريزي كنم و درس بخونم؟؟ميتونم باياري خدا رتبه خوبي بيارم؟؟
ليدا         از آذربايجان غربي


آقا شايان لطفا نگين كه (سوال تكراري نپرس)

لطفا سريع تر جواب بدين


سعی خودتو بکن!
بودن کسانی که تو روستا زندگی میکردن و رتبه تک رقمی شدن!
حالا شما که تو شهری....
اصلا هم امیدتو از دست نده_

----------


## Dayi javad

> _
> سعی خودتو بکن!
> بودن کسانی که تو روستا زندگی میکردن و رتبه تک رقمی شدن!
> حالا شما که تو شهری....
> اصلا هم امیدتو از دست نده_


خواهرم تاریخ تاپیک را نظاره کن !

شاید ایشون الان مادر فرزندی باشن !
شاید در خارج از کشور
شاید ترک تحصیل و هزار شاید دیگ!

البته من بهترینارو واس ایشون آرزو میکنم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dayi javad

> با اینکه میدونم زیاد گند نزدم...اما به بدترین اتفاقها فکر میکنم
> زابل کجاست دیگه؟
> من به بـم هم فک کردم
> 
> زاهدان
> 
> مامانم البته نمیذاره....چون دخترم.. برو بابا من هرجا باشه میرم...تهش قاچاقچی یا معتاد میشم
> 
> آی حرص میخوره)خخخخ


شما پزشک شو بزن تا قاچاق اعضای بدن انسان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD



تا حالا این سوال شما هم بوده ؟


من خودم با رتبه 4 شهرستانمون از نزدیک حرف زدم می گف من سال سوم و کتابایه پیش و جلو جلو خوندمخداوکیلی الکی رتبه برتر نمی شن اون 5000 هم اگه کسی گفته بهت روزانه قبول شده دروغ محضه ولی بینول رو نمی دونم_

----------


## Brilliant

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


خواهرم تاریخ تاپیک را نظاره کن !

شاید ایشون الان مادر فرزندی باشن !
شاید در خارج از کشور
شاید ترک تحصیل و هزار شاید دیگ!

البته من بهترینارو واس ایشون آرزو میکنم


راست میگیناااا!خخخخخخخ

فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk_

----------


## Wild Rose

> شما پزشک شو بزن تا قاچاق اعضای بدن انسان


بهش فکر خواهم کرد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> فانتزیای اینجور همه داشتیم


واقعن 
اوهوم😆😆
فانتزیه شیرینیم بود
فک کردن ب لامصب سر شب نمیزاش بخوابیم

----------


## farshid1360

به سختی

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


شما پزشک شو بزن تا قاچاق اعضای بدن انسان 


*

----------

